# deer hunting in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was driving through the park on my way home yesterday. Saw the same pickup parked in a cornfield like it has the past few days with a few guys BSn at the tailgate. But this time they had one hell of a bruiser buck in the back.
I've seen this truck and many others parked around the park in during the deer season and I know they are hunting but how does one get permission to hunt the National Park? 
This truck I saw was on a farm leased from the Park. Can yu hunt on land that is leased and owned by the govt?


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I was driving through the park on my way home yesterday. Saw the same pickup parked in a cornfield like it has the past few days with a few guys BSn at the tailgate. But this time they had one hell of a bruiser buck in the back.
> I've seen this truck and many others parked around the park in during the deer season and I know they are hunting but how does one get permission to hunt the National Park?
> This truck I saw was on a farm leased from the Park. Can yu hunt on land that is leased and owned by the govt?


Are you sure it was on park grounds? There are areas in the middle of the rec area that are actually not govt owned. I also believe there are still a few farms that are private and not gov leased.

As far as can you hunt on actual leased gove land there, I'm pretty sure thats a big NO. I didnt even think you could get a nuisance permit for that land.

If you send me GPS cords an address or even a map screenshot of where you saw this, I'll run it by someone that I know works for the park. I am very interested in this.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have a few buddies that have permission to hunt on private land that is in the CVNRA.

There is a corn/vegetable farm in the valley that lets a few people goose and deer hunt.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> There is a corn/vegetable farm in the valley that lets a few people goose and deer hunt.


That's where this was Steve. But they do lease many of their cornfields from the govt.

Bass n Fool, PM an email address and I send a map screenshot of where I see people hunting.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> That's where this was Steve. But they do lease many of their cornfields from the govt.



Not sure if they lease the land or not, but I know that he (the owner of the farm), got into some very expensive doo-doo a few years back. It seems that he went around cutting down trees and planting corn wherever he pleased. A good bit of the land he had been planting on did not belong to him. It belonged to the Federal Park system and some neighbors. He said no one ever complained about it, so he figured the land belonged to him. The Feds thought differently, and fined him $300,000 restitution for the many tress he cut down. They settled for ten cents on the dollar, and he had to pay a $30,000 fine. The neighbors were also awarded some dough for their trees, and for him making a profit off of use of their land.

That's one of many reasons I refuse to do business with that guy. He is a jackass to the tenth power.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.ohio.com/news/80881172.html how much is this going to cost and who is paying for it ? hunters fisherman ?


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

JOE W said:


> http://www.ohio.com/news/80881172.html how much is this going to cost and who is paying for it ? hunters fisherman ?


Deer culls cost the local govt agency, so the county is paying it. Good news is, Summit parks are one of the organizations that allow limited bow hunting in the parks. You have to be a county resident, take a bow accuracy test, and hope to be selected though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

To answer the orig. question, my wife knew one of the original rangers in the CVNP and I had her ask him about deer hunting. His response was "As long as the word "Park" is in the name, there will NEVER be deer hunting(for the general public) allowed". I know there are some few exceptions like the private farms, maybe the "leased" farmland, etc. Now why didn't they make it a "Nat'l. Forest"? this is a real shame since I know many groups of "yarded up" deer have been discovered, starved to death, after a particularly bad winter.


----------

